# CubeCart vs. ZenCart - Opinons?



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope this finds everyone well after Christmas and ready to head into a profitable 2008!

I've been researching shopping cart software and I think I have it narrowed down to two: CubeCart and ZenCart. I'm looking for a freebie that I can install and maintain myself, and that I can customize to match my current web site. I have designed and hosted several different web sites besides my teeshirt site, so HTML and .cgi scripts are no prob. I have some, but not a lot, of php experience. But I'm not afraid to dig into a page source and tweak things up.

I intend to integrate it with PayPal initially, then eventually get my own merchant account.

So for Cube and Zen users out there: How's about some pro's and con's of each so I can base my decision on actual users, and not on the hype on the software web sites.

As always, any and all opinions are welcome...and appreciated!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You might want to check this thread that I just posted a little bit ago:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t36153.html

That's why I prefer Zen-Cart.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That said, Cube Cart's templates are easier to mod, but Zen-Cart is more powerful out of the box, and most mods are free.


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Chani said:


> That said, Cube Cart's templates are easier to mod, but Zen-Cart is more powerful out of the box, and most mods are free.


Yep, I read your earlier post and found it quite informative. I just wanted to gather as many opinions as possible so I'll know I make the right choice up front, rather than have to re-do everything down the road.

Thanks a ton!!


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

I install CubeCart for clients almost daily. I like it because they can get through the initial setup much quicker and easier than with Zen. I don't understand the "more powerful" statement, since I have clients report sales the same day they open the cart.

BTW - you can do an auto-install of either from any host who offers the Cpanel / fantastico combination. I do the installs for most of my clients because it's a few versions newer when done that way. You can do the same by downloading either from their site and installing yourself.

I'm talking about the free V3 CubeCart, not the newer, paid for V4. If you do a search here on CubeCart, I think you'll find there are way more users than Zen and there are a lot of people who are willing to jump in with help, if needed.

The short answer is, either will work. And neither is perfect. No matter which you pick, you will do OK. It's really the products you're selling, not the cart, that will ultimately make the difference. 
.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

More powerful may have been wrong, but for my needs I find Zen-Cart to be more feature-rich out of the box or with free mods.

And This is for my own uses. I'm not saying one is better than the other, except for me.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

But yes, Cube Cart is MUCH easier and more intuitive to set up.


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

peteVA said:


> I install CubeCart for clients almost daily. I like it because they can get through the initial setup much quicker and easier than with Zen. I don't understand the "more powerful" statement, since I have clients report sales the same day they open the cart.
> 
> BTW - you can do an auto-install of either from any host who offers the Cpanel / fantastico combination. I do the installs for most of my clients because it's a few versions newer when done that way. You can do the same by downloading either from their site and installing yourself.
> 
> ...


OK, here's one for you: Of course I'm selling tees, so does CubeCart have the ability to feature a) shirt style, b) shirt color, and c) size? In other words, three (3) options per shirt?


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Sure does. You can set up what you might call templates and apply to various items, so you're not "building from scratch" on each design.

Or, for maybe $ 15 or $ 20 you can get a mod from a lady in Australia that makes it even easier, useful if you doing a lot of items at once. 

There are a number of mods for different situations, but like the one I just mentioned, they make it quicker to do what is already possible.

I sold POS systems for years and am very familiar with size/color/price options. I would not suggest something on a tee shirt forum that would not easily handle the requirements.

There is no one single "best for everyone" cart, but I'd certainly recommend CubeCart for most here. It's by far the easiest to set up and get selling. Would you rather spend your time messing with a cart, or producing some sales?
.


----------

